# Leaked 5870x2 Benches



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got ya!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 16, 2009)

Good one mate...








:shadedshu

 jk


----------



## Asylum (Sep 16, 2009)

Bish!!


----------



## Melvis (Sep 16, 2009)

Why i oughta 

Good one tho, got me good


----------



## rampage (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 16, 2009)

What a waste of time.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2009)

5 points for wrong forum and wasting my time, got ya!


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

whats the point in this? stop being childish.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 16, 2009)

what is this..
wasting my bandwidth for this month..


----------



## human_error (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh boy! 5870x2 results 



...



...

:shadedshu

ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



W1zzard said:


> 5 points for wrong forum and wasting my time, got ya!



I take it this isn't one of those "points mean prizes" situations?


----------



## Duxx (Sep 16, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> 5 points for wrong forum and wasting my time, got ya!



hah  owned


----------



## twilyth (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess we could say that you (mailman) are an e-peen tease.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Sep 16, 2009)

The first post's link is down.

Here is the video-review.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 16, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> The first post's link is down.
> 
> Here is the video-review.



Bet you any thing it is a... yeah it is... a Rickroll


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Sep 16, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Bet you any thing it is a... yeah it is... a Rickroll



Yeah, but I'm still hoping for those 2 people in the internet who don't know about it to fall for it.


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 16, 2009)

jeeez


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2009)

I finally got my Wizz infraction. I've been wanting one for so long.


----------



## jaredpace (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2009)

estimates .. not worth anything.


----------



## Easo (Sep 16, 2009)

O yea


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What a waste of time.





kyle2020 said:


> whats the point in this? stop being childish.





AhokZYashA said:


> what is this..
> wasting my bandwidth for this month..



Wow guys. It was just a joke. Lighten up.


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I finally got my Wizz infraction. I've been wanting one for so long.



I want one!


----------



## jaredpace (Sep 16, 2009)

;P


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I want one!



I've been trying to get one for a year now. All I need now is one from Bta and Ill have the whole collection!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I've been trying to get one for a year now. All I need now is one from Bta and Ill have the whole collection!



Im sure if u ask kindly he'll give it to you


----------



## niko084 (Sep 16, 2009)

5870x2 wont be released I'll bet.... Unless they change it quite a bit.
 I mean can you imagine...

The card, 4 slots, 14" long, we would have what probably 5 6pin power connectors and a fan from a leaf blower, I hope it comes with a adjustable rear stand so it doesn't break in half when mounted in the case.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 16, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Im sure if u ask kindly he'll give it to you



its not the same.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> its not the same.



This man gets it. Getting an infraction and not getting banned is an art.


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2009)

You should have a vacation. This fake thread isn't even posted in the correct section. Lay off the morning beers.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 16, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> 5 points for wrong forum and wasting my time, got ya!



Delete his account  THAT WILL LEARN HIM


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> You should have a vacation. This fake thread isn't even posted in the correct section. Lay off the morning beers.



Erocker your love knows no bounds.


----------



## kylzer (Sep 16, 2009)

Meh well HD5870 crossfire benchs are out and will be near enough the same.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 16, 2009)

jaredpace said:


> ;P




*offers cookie*

That slide says 2x HD 5870 > 2x GTX 295. So nice scaling, but that's allegedly coming from AMD.

*offers salt*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2009)

btarunr said:


> *offers cookie*
> 
> That slide says 2x HD 5870 > 2x GTX 295. So nice scaling, but that's allegedly coming from AMD.
> 
> *offers salt*



Do you need special glasses to read that chart? It looks to blurry to make anything out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm subscribing just for the fact that I might get to see "real benches"! 

Then I gotta say off topic... I'm for one on trying to get an infraction from w1zzard.... but, man... I'd do more then 5!! Ban him till the first "real" bench is shown.. via w1zzard... with cards in hand, and review up on TPU!

Mailman, I love ya man.. But this was plain wrong!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2009)

silly thread is silly.

locking it now, we know this wont go anywhere good.


----------

